# 10 baby rats in Cape Coral, FL looking for forever homes



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

This was an accidential litter that I found via Craigslist. I found an ad for two rats and when I inquired about them found that one was male and one female and were housed together. I mentioned to the woman that even though the rats were young, they were able to reproduce. Sure enough, about a week later, I was notified that the female gave birth to a litter of 12 babies! She has since then found a home for the daddy, Duke, and is keeping two female babies as well as the mother, Daisy. These 10 babies are what are remaining, looking for their forever homes. They will be 4 weeks old this Sunday (06/10/12). 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3720272137288.2148517.1590355144&type=1&l=b8f0e957a0


----------

